
Mark Zuckerberg called Trump, said he was putting Facebook in difficult position - mandevil
https://www.axios.com/trump-protests-riots-4ab7f1e1-1498-433b-8b80-cedf3cc1ae96.html
======
mcrae
Correction for the title, Trump actually called Zuckerberg and not the other
way around:

> Later that day, Trump phoned Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg. During the call,
> Zuckerberg "expressed concerns about the tone and the rhetoric," according
> to a source familiar with the call.

------
DeonPenny
Blame twitter for that. They started didn't start with trump. They started one
with the government that regulates them.

